# Old Product Still Good



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Had bad blood stains in two pair of white tennis shorts. Didn't come out in the wash. Bought a bar of Fels-Naptha Laundry Soap. Used as directed, threw in with the next wash and voila. No more stains.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Wow great idea Rick!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

There are many products that did, and still do, work. You just don't see them advertised as much and shelf space dedicated to them. If you look real hard you may be able to find them......in a very small space at your grocer's. 

Everything is 'new and improved'.......including the price you pay to cover advertising costs.....:sigh: Then again, there were a few duds back in the day.....anyone remember "Salvo"?? The laundry tablet that would not completely dissolve......:laugh:


----------

